# PROUDLY SHOW YOUR DAWG!



## THWACK!

Here's my Sheena.

ENLARGE the photo to see her necklace. She's a Fashion Hound, so the color of the necklace had to match her tongue.

...and if you believe THAT....


----------



## THWACK!

Whoops! She was here a minute ago...

DOGGONE!


----------



## THWACK!

Hey, Mr. Admin dude, Aaron buddy, I'm attaching my dawg's photo to the post, but nuttin' happens!

I twied it twice, Mr. Aaron, I did, I weally did! But doggone, the dawg didn't post - it went "seeya!"

Halp!


----------



## NaturalFork

hahaha truly doggone!


----------



## THWACK!

NaturalFork said:


> hahaha truly doggone!


Making fun of my misfortune? Laughing at my dillema? Mocking my misery?

I don't blame you, "doggone!" is brilliant, isn't it?

: )


----------



## NightKnight

testing


----------



## THWACK!

NightKnight said:


> testing


But that ain't MY dawg!

I know you have a sense of humor and you wouldn't take offense.

Your dog is rather, uh, unusual, but sweet-looking, Aaron.

So, what is numbnuts doing wrong today?? I was able to attach a photo of Sheena earlier, and she's not in heat...


----------



## NightKnight

Did you get my PM?


----------



## THWACK!

Testing as Mike...


----------



## THWACK!

Testing as mike


----------



## THWACK!

Testing edits while I am Mike....

Before and:
Edit: After


----------



## THWACK!

Si senor,

I gave a password to you, hopefully the right one - I log in "automatically", so I had to check my super-secret for-my--eyes-only encrypted password list which was filed fourteen floors below in a hardened, non-magnetic vault.... And then try to read my writing : (


----------



## NightKnight

A couple things Mike:
1. Make sure you click the "Attach this file" after you select the file you want to upload.
2. Try a new browser out. It looks like you are using IE8, and that should work, but appears that you may have an issue with your particular install of it. Try http://www.google.com/chrome


----------



## NaturalFork

I have goofed and forgot to hit the attach button several times.


----------



## THWACK!

NightKnight said:


> A couple things Mike:
> 1. Make sure you click the "Attach this file" after you select the file you want to upload.
> 2. Try a new browser out. It looks like you are using IE8, and that should work, but appears that you may have an issue with your particular install of it. Try http://www.google.com/chrome


Re: 2. Mozilla Firefox 3 is my verified default browser - I don't know why you're seeing IE 8
1. That's what I did, not just once but twice.

: ( : (


----------



## THWACK!

NaturalFork said:


> I have goofed and forgot to hit the attach button several times.


That's forgivable, but have you seen Aaron's dawg?!?!?
Darn thing looks like it should be in the zoo. Or sumptin'...

: )


----------



## NaturalFork

Test.


----------



## NaturalFork

My dog is worse ..


----------



## THWACK!

NaturalFork said:


> Test.


Oh, YES! that IS worse! OMG!


----------



## NightKnight

THWACK! said:


> A couple things Mike:
> 1. Make sure you click the "Attach this file" after you select the file you want to upload.
> 2. Try a new browser out. It looks like you are using IE8, and that should work, but appears that you may have an issue with your particular install of it. Try http://www.google.com/chrome


Re: 2. Mozilla Firefox 3 is my verified default browser - I don't know why you're seeing IE 8
1. That's what I did, not just once but twice.

: ( : (
[/quote]

Well, all I can say is for you to try a different browser. It worked like a champ on my pc with your account.


----------



## THWACK!

Many thanks. I'm going to try to load her (gorgeous) photo again as a test, and if that doesn't work, I'm going to the carnival managerie to get a dog that looks just like your sweetie-pie.

Seriously, thanks for your assist.

BTW - did you see that pix of NaturalFork's dawg? OMG!


----------



## THWACK!

Roger that. Many sincere thanks.
Tikka out.


----------



## THWACK!

Test # 83548455905635r6


----------



## THWACK!

HEY!!!!
SOMETHIN' WENT RIGHT!!!

THANKS TO AARON !!


----------



## NightKnight

Yeah, Natural;s dog is ugggglyyy. Really needs a trim if you ask me.


----------



## THWACK!

NightKnight said:


> Yeah, Natural;s dog is ugggglyyy. Really needs a trim if you ask me.


I'm thinkin', well, at the very least, "hair conditioner", no?


----------



## justplainduke

Here's my buddy "Bogart"


----------



## curmudgeon

Love the dogs.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here's my dogs, brought all the way from Sabine County, Texas, got papers and all. Genuine East Texas Red Bone hounds. I suspect there may have been just a touch of inbreeding somewhere along the line, though.


----------



## THWACK!

justplainduke said:


> Here's my buddy "Bogart"


 It's very fitting that you resized this image : )

Bogart? or Winston Churchill?

Cool dog!


----------



## NaturalFork

My dog. He passed in 2009. I miss him.


----------



## THWACK!

Henry in Panama said:


> Here's my dogs, brought all the way from Sabine County, Texas, got papers and all. Genuine East Texas Red Bone hounds. I suspect there may have been just a touch of inbreeding somewhere along the line, though.


MAY have been, he says!

Let's see - Gomer, Slick and Bubba Bill - do I have that right? (Hears Dueling Banjos playing)

This is great!


----------



## THWACK!

NaturalFork said:


> My dog. He passed in 2009. I miss him.


I've always maintained that pet dogs are members of our family. They need to be treated with that respect. They don't care if you're rich or poor, live in a mansion or the street. They ask for little and give back joy and service to their human family member.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

We don't have dogs any more. When the last one died from cancer, we just couldn't bear the pain of losing another one. At one time, we had 15 Dachshunds (4 adults and 11 puppies) in the house. Now we are content with the wild animals around us. We have mourning doves, inca doves, squirrels, hummingbirds, and brightly colored tanagers living in the trees in our back yard. This afternoon there were 7 parrots at the very top of our 50 ft tall mahogany, all raising hell while I was killing cans with my slingshot. I tell ya, it doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## THWACK!

Henry in Panama said:


> We don't have dogs any more. When the last one died from cancer, we just couldn't bear the pain of losing another one. At one time, we had 15 Dachshunds (4 adults and 11 puppies) in the house. Now we are content with the wild animals around us. We have mourning doves, inca doves, squirrels, hummingbirds, and brightly colored tanagers living in the trees in our back yard. This afternoon there were 7 parrots at the very top of our 50 ft tall mahogany, all raising **** while I was killing cans with my slingshot. I tell ya, it doesn't get much better than this.


Shangli-la!


----------



## Scooby

Here is a pic of my oldest dog 'Clay' who is 12 & one of my little buddy who died just last week, 'Chuck'. This is about 3 years ago when he was only a puppy;

Clay








Chuck


----------



## bullseyeben!

Here's my dawg, 5yr old rhodisian ridgigeback cross rotweiler... He thinks hes human, and gets more privileges than me! He's me best mate...


----------



## pocketpoacher

Those are some freaaky dawgs duude!


----------



## tubeman

Here's a pic of my overweight Staffie 'Bruno' getting a scratch from my daughter Rachel


----------



## marcus sr

Heres Lenny my 3 yr old American Bulldog chilling


----------



## marcus sr

Lenny with me wife and daughter


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea we all sure got some dogs hahaha


----------



## Beanflip

marcus sr said:


> Lenny with me wife and daughter


Wow he is huge!


----------



## Beanflip

This is Flea. He is about 13. I was working away from home. He showed up at the job site scavenging for food. When i was leaving for the day I directed him up close to the building and told him to stay. The next day to my surprise, he was still there. My boss said "that is your dog". If not for my boss,who allowed me to take Flea back in the company truck. I wouldn't have been able to bring him home.


----------



## bj000

My cats, Littlest Baby, and Pous Pous


----------



## THWACK!

bj000 said:


> My cats, Littlest Baby, and Pous Pous


Dems ain't dawgs!

But they're VERY purdy... : )


----------



## tubeman

THWACK! said:


> My cats, Littlest Baby, and Pous Pous


Dems ain't dawgs!

But they're VERY purdy... : )
[/quote]


----------



## marcus sr

Beanflip said:


> Lenny with me wife and daughter


Wow he is huge!
[/quote]
yeah he is a biggun mate,excellent guard,ur boy there looks like hes got some character


----------



## THWACK!

tubeman said:


> My cats, Littlest Baby, and Pous Pous


Dems ain't dawgs!

But they're VERY purdy... : )
[/quote][/quote]

Is that a pedigree Parkinson?


----------



## bulljunk

Just look at my profile picture to see my DAWG. As gentle as a lamb under normal circumstances( in other words, he will lick your youngsters face off, if allowed to), but he showed his True Grit when I was threatened by a couple of Hip-Hop Gangsta wannabes at the local park. They came up, talked smack, and then Bocephus stepped out and looked at them, like," OK, show me something.... I think they may have set a new record for Quarter-mile sprinting!LOL!!! He is absolutely my best friend in the world! You will never experience True Love until you have been loved by a dog!


----------



## marcus sr

bulljunk said:


> Just look at my profile picture to see my DAWG. As gentle as a lamb under normal circumstances( in other words, he will lick your youngsters face off, if allowed to), but he showed his True Grit when I was threatened by a couple of Hip-Hop Gangsta wannabes at the local park. They came up, talked smack, and then Bocephus stepped out and looked at them, like," OK, show me something.... I think they may have set a new record for Quarter-mile sprinting!LOL!!! He is absolutely my best friend in the world! You will never experience True Love until you have been loved by a dog!


hes a beauty mate


----------



## THWACK!

bulljunk said:


> Just look at my profile picture to see my DAWG. As gentle as a lamb under normal circumstances( in other words, he will lick your youngsters face off, if allowed to), but he showed his True Grit when I was threatened by a couple of Hip-Hop Gangsta wannabes at the local park. They came up, talked smack, and then Bocephus stepped out and looked at them, like," OK, show me something.... I think they may have set a new record for Quarter-mile sprinting!LOL!!! He is absolutely my best friend in the world! You will never experience True Love until you have been loved by a dog!


Yup, when called for, Chihuahuas can be tough as nails. That's a rather large one you have there. : )

I don't know what my Lab would do - that's why I walk her and the Glock at the same time. : )


----------



## bulljunk

THWACK! said:


> Just look at my profile picture to see my DAWG. As gentle as a lamb under normal circumstances( in other words, he will lick your youngsters face off, if allowed to), but he showed his True Grit when I was threatened by a couple of Hip-Hop Gangsta wannabes at the local park. They came up, talked smack, and then Bocephus stepped out and looked at them, like," OK, show me something.... I think they may have set a new record for Quarter-mile sprinting!LOL!!! He is absolutely my best friend in the world! You will never experience True Love until you have been loved by a dog!


Yup, when called for, Chihuahuas can be tough as nails. That's a rather large one you have there. : )

I don't know what my Lab would do - that's why I walk her and the Glock at the same time. : )
[/quote]
I have my Bocephus( 1/4 Gotti,3/4 Blue Rhino) Southern Boy talk, don't know if it means S??T to anyone who AIN'T FRUM HERE, but my homeboys KNOW WHUT IM TALKIN BOUT!!! God Bless American Pit Bull Terriers, And God **** anyone who won't take the time to get to know one. At one time (Think back to Little Rascals) They were the first pick for a home companion..(.Petey) now the POWERS THAT BE have said that a dog that will defend you to the death is a liability...One that has saved MY LIFE! Give me Pit Bulls, or give me death! Please forgive my rant,but if you say Pit Bulls need to be erradicated, then you might as well say that (Black people, Yellow people, Brown people,etc,...you get my drift) I ask you again, as my slingshot brothers, Please forgive my ranting, but with the B S laws that are propping up in EVERY locale, I can only say DEFEND YOUR RIGHT TO HAVE THE COMPANION ANIMAL OF YOUR CHOICE! And please spare me the time of having to defend my choice of dog,I have TONS of reports where Labrador Retrievers have Mauled children! Blame the owner, not the breed!


----------



## bulljunk

Please don't accept this as some ******* wanting to defend his dog... my Grandmother has a teacup Yorkie that I love dearly...AIN'T NO BIG DOG THANG' ,just ,please, don't let some F'###Ing Do-Gooder make the choice for you! God Bless!


----------



## THWACK!

bulljunk said:


> Just look at my profile picture to see my DAWG. As gentle as a lamb under normal circumstances( in other words, he will lick your youngsters face off, if allowed to), but he showed his True Grit when I was threatened by a couple of Hip-Hop Gangsta wannabes at the local park. They came up, talked smack, and then Bocephus stepped out and looked at them, like,&quot; OK, show me something.... I think they may have set a new record for Quarter-mile sprinting!LOL!!! He is absolutely my best friend in the world! You will never experience True Love until you have been loved by a dog!


Yup, when called for, Chihuahuas can be tough as nails. That's a rather large one you have there. : )

I don't know what my Lab would do - that's why I walk her and the Glock at the same time. : )
[/quote]
I have my Bocephus( 1/4 Gotti,3/4 Blue Rhino) Southern Boy talk, don't know if it means S??T to anyone who AIN'T FRUM HERE, but my homeboys KNOW WHUT IM TALKIN BOUT!!! God Bless American Pit Bull Terriers, And God **** anyone who won't take the time to get to know one. At one time (Think back to Little Rascals) They were the first pick for a home companion..(.Petey) now the POWERS THAT BE have said that a dog that will defend you to the death is a liability...One that has saved MY LIFE! Give me Pit Bulls, or give me death! Please forgive my rant,but if you say Pit Bulls need to be erradicated, then you might as well say that (Black people, Yellow people, Brown people,etc,...you get my drift) I ask you again, as my slingshot brothers, Please forgive my ranting, but with the B S laws that are propping up in EVERY locale, I can only say DEFEND YOUR RIGHT TO HAVE THE COMPANION ANIMAL OF YOUR CHOICE! And please spare me the time of having to defend my choice of dog,I have TONS of reports where Labrador Retrievers have Mauled children! Blame the owner, not the breed![/quote]

I believe that not many people will disagree with you, only the ones who never had a Pitbull and rely upon inciteful stories in the news. Nobody had a problem with Pitbulls, at least publicly, until an element of our society decided to train them for fighting and drughouse guarding.

They are allowed to be possessed in Miami only if the owner has a million dollar liability policy. It's a shame, they are great dogs when properly trained.


----------



## bulljunk

marcus sr said:


> Lenny with me wife and daughter


He is beautiful! He looks like my wife's dog(Which is an American Bulldog) What breed is he?


----------



## marcus sr

bulljunk said:


> Lenny with me wife and daughter


He is beautiful! He looks like my wife's dog(Which is an American Bulldog) What breed is he?
[/quote]
thanks mate,he,s a scott/johnson hybrid ,3yrs old now


----------



## bulljunk

I am very interested in (what we, i.e., Americans call American Bulldogs) because according to every book I have ever read says that the original bulldog came from England. The dogs were cross-bred from (depending upon the source of reference) mastiffs,terriers, etc,and ended up being classified as American Staffordshire Terriers, American Pit Bull Terriers,and so forth, but only recently has anyone even bothered to recognize the American Bulldog, which is cited as being the origin of ALL the aforementioned bulldogs in America! You look like you got a winner there, buddy!


----------



## tubeman

I read about a guy who was trying to re-create the original English Bulldog of Victorian times and he apparently bred this magnificent specimen as a result. I can't remember the details, but I believe he use Staffordshire bull terrier, Mastiff and other breeds to achieve this result.


----------



## marcus sr

Thanks Bulljunk,his nature is second to none,fantastic with the kids but at the same time the guvnor on his property,never had such a good guard dog,his pain threshold is second to none and the strength is incredible coupled with agilty.tubeman if you have a look here you will get all the answes your looking for http://bulldogbreeds.bulldoginformation.com/different-bulldog-breeds-types.html
by the way Bulljunk the american bulldog is one of the only breeds recognised by the ukc as a hybrid,ie scott/johnson being illegible for shows,where over here he would be classed as a mongrel ,altho i dont know of anyone else who would pay £900 sterling for one lol


----------



## bulljunk

marcus sr said:


> Thanks Bulljunk,his nature is second to none,fantastic with the kids but at the same time the guvnor on his property,never had such a good guard dog,his pain threshold is second to none and the strength is incredible coupled with agilty.tubeman if you have a look here you will get all the answes your looking for http://bulldogbreeds...eeds-types.html
> by the way Bulljunk the american bulldog is one of the only breeds recognised by the ukc as a hybrid,ie scott/johnson being illegible for shows,where over here he would be classed as a mongrel ,altho i dont know of anyone else who would pay £900 sterling for one lol


Great link, Thanks!


----------



## tubeman

Thanks for that link marcus


----------



## marcus sr

no worries,glad to help


----------



## fishjunkie

my best friend miss him


----------



## THWACK!

fishjunkie said:


> my best friend miss him


Beautiful.


----------



## harpersgrace

Lacey


----------



## THWACK!

harpersgrace said:


> Lacey


Wow.

Actually, _bow-_wow.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Some of my best friends past and present

Max a gey sable German Shepard photo taken mid 80's he was 8 month old then,a fantastic guard dog and proved himself a few times









Zeus a Dobe 31inches at the shoulder he was too big to show lol photo taken mid 90's he was 7 months then










And my present day best friend Tas a Boston Terrier he's a small dog but has a big heart,I choose this breed because I live in a flat and to that they're suited,photo taken 2008 he was 3 years then










@ Marcus I actually shelled out £1000 sterling for Tas back in 2005 and if I had that sorta dosh today I'd do it again no probs


----------



## polecat

this is mine now 11 months saluki x whippet x collie x whippet as you'll guess i like a running dog milly is now 26 inches to the shoulder i think they must have been big whippets


----------



## THWACK!

slingshot_sniper said:


> Some of my best friends past and present
> 
> Max a gey sable German Shepard photo taken mid 80's he was 8 month old then,a fantastic guard dog and proved himself a few times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus a Dobe 31inches at the shoulder he was too big to show lol photo taken mid 90's he was 7 months then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my present day best friend Tas a Boston Terrier he's a small dog but has a big heart,I choose this breed because I live in a flat and to that they're suited,photo taken 2008 he was 3 years then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Marcus I actually shelled out £1000 sterling for Tas back in 2005 and if I had that sorta dosh today I'd do it again no probs


You know how to choose them!


----------



## THWACK!

polecat said:


> this is mine now 11 months saluki x whippet x collie x whippet as you'll guess i like a running dog milly is now 26 inches to the shoulder i think they must have been big whippets


Sleekly aerodynamic! Flies with the wind! Low BMI!

Nice going.


----------



## wombat

They were the best of mates, died within a couple of months of each other!!









Nellie and Bess


----------



## Knoll

Mine is the avatar. What a great showdog she was!


----------



## THWACK!

knolltop said:


> Mine is the avatar. What a great showdog she was!


Didn't one of this breed just win at Westminster??? Beautiful 4-legged friend.


----------



## THWACK!

wombat said:


> They were the best of mates, died within a couple of months of each other!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie and Bess


Great breeds, great photo, great memories.


----------



## Knoll

THWACK! said:


> Mine is the avatar. What a great showdog she was!


Didn't one of this breed just win at Westminster??? Beautiful 4-legged friend.
[/quote]

Scottish Deerhound won in 2011. First WM win for this breed.
2012 show is in mid-Feb.
Wire fox terrier (my breed) has won the most WM shows. Yeah, they're beautiful dogs but takes sooooooo much work!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Well I put up a long post of him a month or so ago but here's a quick pic of my German Shorthaired Pointer...

* "Sam"wise Gamgee*
My loyal friend!!!

*







*


----------



## JLS:Survival

Here is my baby, she is a newfoundland, her name is Kuma

Here she is as a puppy:








And here she is all grwon up. She has her "baby" (its her stuffed animal)!:


----------



## THWACK!

marcus sr said:


> Lenny with me wife and daughter


Nobody messes with Lenny!


----------



## THWACK!

A+ Slingshots said:


> Well I put up a long post of him a month or so ago but here's a quick pic of my German Shorthaired Pointer...
> 
> * "Sam"wise Gamgee*
> My loyal friend!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! Handsome!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

THWACK! said:


> Well I put up a long post of him a month or so ago but here's a quick pic of my German Shorthaired Pointer...
> 
> * "Sam"wise Gamgee*
> My loyal friend!!!


Wow! Handsome!
[/quote]

Thank you very much! I think so too!!


----------



## pop shot

Laurel and Olivia


----------



## THWACK!

A+ Slingshots said:


> Well I put up a long post of him a month or so ago but here's a quick pic of my German Shorthaired Pointer...
> 
> * "Sam"wise Gamgee*
> My loyal friend!!!


Wow! Handsome!
[/quote]

Thank you very much! I think so too!!








[/quote]

Velvet ears! Terrific!


----------



## THWACK!

pop shot said:


> Laurel and Olivia


Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Wonder _where_ on earth the idea of using a (cute) canine as a weapons carrier came from - I'll have to research that...

No problemo, but it'd probably be more "fitting" if your cutey carried a PFS, doncha' tink???


----------



## THWACK!

JLS:Survival said:


> Here is my baby, she is a newfoundland, her name is Kuma
> 
> Here she is as a puppy:
> View attachment 16179
> 
> 
> And here she is all grwon up. She has her "baby" (its her stuffed animal)!:
> View attachment 16180


What a transition! You musta fed her when meat was cheap









Since they're from the same basic stock, I wonder if your dog sheds as much as my Labrador Retriever, Sheena, about three Chihuahuas/day?


----------



## JLS:Survival

THWACK! said:


> Here is my baby, she is a newfoundland, her name is Kuma
> 
> Here she is as a puppy:
> View attachment 16179
> 
> 
> And here she is all grwon up. She has her "baby" (its her stuffed animal)!:
> View attachment 16180


What a transition! You musta fed her when meat was cheap









Since they're from the same basic stock, I wonder if your dog sheds as much as my Labrador Retriever, Sheena, about three Chihuahuas/day?
[/quote]

Yea, and then some!


----------



## THWACK!

JLS:Survival said:


> Here is my baby, she is a newfoundland, her name is Kuma
> 
> Here she is as a puppy:
> View attachment 16179
> 
> 
> And here she is all grwon up. She has her "baby" (its her stuffed animal)!:
> View attachment 16180


What a transition! You musta fed her when meat was cheap









Since they're from the same basic stock, I wonder if your dog sheds as much as my Labrador Retriever, Sheena, about three Chihuahuas/day?
[/quote]

Yea, and then some!
[/quote]

...especially the day after a bath!


----------

